# Some IT related help



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/5/18)

Hi everyone, 

I was looking for some IT related guidance, I want to do some Software testing courses. Did a google search which gave me like a million choices. Anyone can tell me some good institute/trainers that can provide quality software testing certification courses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

IT Academy - http://www.it-academy.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (9/5/18)

List of all Training Providers, as listed on South Africa Software Testing Qualifications Board (SASTQB)

https://www.sastqb.org.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=10&Itemid=15

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/5/18)

35000 for a certification !!! I can fly back and forth from india at least 3 times and still have money left for 2 certifications if I do it from India. How can a middle class even afford education here ??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> 35000 for a certification !!! I can fly back and forth from india at least 3 times and still have money left for 2 certifications if I do it from India. How can a middle class even afford education here ??



Which place quoted you that price?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Which place quoted you that price?


faculty training institute, that too for a basic Certificate Programme in Software Testing, i think i will have to sell my kidney if i ever want to do an advance course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> IT Academy - http://www.it-academy.co.za



Have you tried them?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Have you tried them?


I checked their website, they dint have any software testing related courses.


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I checked their website, they dint have any software testing related courses.


I thought I gave you a direct link to the two courses in pm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I thought I gave you a direct link to the two courses in pm.


Last time it took me to their home page. dont know why it dint come up last time I clicked on them. Sent them an inquiry. Thanks!!! this looks like something manageable in my budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Last time it took me to their home page. dont know why it dint come up last time I clicked on them. Sent them an inquiry. Thanks!!! this looks like something manageable in my budget.



That's weird... Hope you come right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

